# Names??



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

How did everyone choose their names for their pups? I'm getting my boy this Saturday at first we liked the name Sebastain but then thought it just didn't fit. Then we liked Bailey and figured we would call him Bailey Bailey Bailey like in the movie a Dog's Purpose but now we're not sure again. We liked the name Bossa Nova and his call name would be Boss or Nova and it fit with out Music theme. We also like Frank Sinatra and the call name would be Frankie. Or maybe we'll do a fashion theme for him and name him Michael Kors and call him Korrie since we'll be carrying him around in a MK purse.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Our Malt was born on Christmas Eve and that is why we named her Chrissy. However, all of the other Dogs that came before her were named because we thought it fit their personalities.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I chose Matilda's name from the song Waltzing Matilda 
Maddie's name is Madison Avenue Stephanie so we call her Maddie


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm a Chicago Bears fan and Sweetness was Walter Payton's nickname. Tessa was given her name by Mary Palmer with Northcentral Maltese Rescue and it just seemed to fit.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

When we got Riley I went through a zillion names and DH didn't like any of them, except Riley. Sissy was 11 months old when we got her and her name was Susie. I didn't care for that and Sissy was close and I love it. for this Princess!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper was so little when we got him, my daughter said he was a "little Pip Squeak", so out of that came Pipper.


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone I really like the name Korrie or Kory (for now at least  ) not sure how I'm going to spell it. I'm so excited can't wait for Saturday to get here. I've pulled all my poodle's old clothing and bows out that she had as a puppy. I even went to Petsmart and picked up a couple of Halloween toys for him and got him a leash and collar I already have grooming supplies ,I basically turned one of my bedrooms into a home grooming station for my poodles, I did need to get a wooden pin brush I found one hopefully it works I haven't had the best experience with them but they seem to be a vital tool for grooming malts. I also got some organic human grade treats from Petco some are shaped like bones and are supposed to be great for his teeth. He'll probably most likely wear my girl's dress harness that she out grew on his walks though and the collar will be just for looks and for his tags I heard collars can be bad for his throat and cause problems. It'll probably be super late by the time we get back home so he'll just get a full bath and groom and then in the morning he can meet the other members of the pack. *Fingers crossed* he'll sleep through the night since he'll be 15 weeks old. Is there anything that I'm missing? since I couldn't get him last weekend I figured I would get everything ready now and if he doesn't like something I'll just take him shopping with me and exchange the items for things he does like.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes your missing one very important thing Pictures lots of them., you can never get that time back. Please post pictures. Also you might want to pick up Nutrical for low sugar. I'm so happy for you


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

You can now just relax & enjoy living in the moment. I have often been so excited that I forgot to just be present. I am trying to learn this at an older age. I think you will do better than I.


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Yes your missing one very important thing Pictures lots of them., you can never get that time back. Please post pictures. Also you might want to pick up Nutrical for low sugar. I'm so happy for you


 Thanks I'll probably pick up Nutri-Cal on the way there or on the way coming back none of the pet stores by me sell it anymore. I have the camera all charged up for pictures too I know I'll more than likely be too excited to even use it and just end taking pictures with my phone.


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

edelweiss said:


> You can now just relax & enjoy living in the moment. I have often been so excited that I forgot to just be present. I am trying to learn this at an older age. I think you will do better than I.


 Yeah I'm trying to enjoy the last few days with just my poodles and our easy going schedule before the new guy gets here and throws the whole schedule out of loop. Plus I'll have to get use to waking up and in the morning and cleaning his face with the poodles I had it easy I just kept their faces and paws shaved no need for regular face cleanings.


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

Time needs to speed up. I'm ready to bring Dallas home (new name in the running  ) I might be getting new pictures of him soon I'll share as soon as I get them.


----------



## PDX97229 (Aug 24, 2012)

Well, we liked Snowball. There are several here on the forum.


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

PDX97229 said:


> Well, we liked Snowball. There are several here on the forum.


 Yeah I noticed Snowball, fluffy, Paris, Diamond, Pearl, Bently, Bailey, Gigi, Mimi, Lady, princess, coco, channel, Harley, prince, and I'm sure there are way more but these seem to be very popular for Malts. I want something original yet not too eccentric plus dogs seem to want to live up to their names so I'm probably going to scratch Dallas off the list since I don't want him trying to grow into a Texas size pup


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

Tomorrow is the big day we decided to take a detour after we get him and go to L.A and take him shopping in Beverly Hills we might even take him to the walk of fame I took my poodle and he loved it we figured might as well get the new kid used to huge crowds and lots of loud noises.


----------



## Dove's Mommy (Aug 10, 2017)

Dream Brandy said:


> Tomorrow is the big day we decided to take a detour after we get him and go to L.A and take him shopping in Beverly Hills we might even take him to the walk of fame I took my poodle and he loved it we figured might as well get the new kid used to huge crowds and lots of loud noises.


I bet you are over the moon! Don't forget to share pics!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my, that sounds like a lot of stimulation for puppy's first day with you. I always like to let my puppies come home and settle in for a few days. Hope the puppy doesn't get too stressed.


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh my, that sounds like a lot of stimulation for puppy's first day with you. I always like to let my puppies come home and settle in for a few days. Hope the puppy doesn't get too stressed.


 There's no preparing him for the type of traveling he'll be doing with my mom to work then all the action that will be going on when he gets there. We just have to throw him in no matter how busy this detour trip is it'll be no comparison to the football games, soccer games, basketball games, and concerts he'll be attending on a regular basis we figured better to let him get a glimpse of what his new life will be like ASAP.


----------



## teacherterry (Jul 12, 2017)

We recently got Max at 12 weeks and at 16 weeks he gets me up once at night to go potty. I leave the harness on all the time and put the tags on that. I don't use a collar because occasionally dogs have hung themselves and I am paranoid. Our rescue dogs that came with names we left them. The ones we got as puppies we named and I usually pick a list of names and then my DH rejects some.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Dream Brandy said:


> There's no preparing him for the type of traveling he'll be doing with my mom to work then all the action that will be going on when he gets there. We just have to throw him in no matter how busy this detour trip is it'll be no comparison to the football games, soccer games, basketball games, and concerts he'll be attending on a regular basis we figured better to let him get a glimpse of what his new life will be like ASAP.


Honestly, I would be taking this little puppy straight home and not making the trip longer. I imagine he's going to be stressed enough as it is. I think you should give him some time to get settled in his new home and to bond with you first before you start taking him all these places. Stress can weaken the immune system. 
Are you seriously going to take him to concerts? I would worry about damaging his hearing. I know when people take young children to events that are extremely loud, they wear a special headphone type thing on the child to muffle the noise. I just wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

pippersmom said:


> Honestly, I would be taking this little puppy straight home and not making the trip longer. I imagine he's going to be stressed enough as it is. I think you should give him some time to get settled in his new home and to bond with you first before you start taking him all these places. Stress can weaken the immune system.
> Are you seriously going to take him to concerts? I would worry about damaging his hearing. I know when people take young children to events that are extremely loud, they wear a special headphone type thing on the child to muffle the noise. I just wouldn't risk it.


Agreed! The puppy is leaving everything he knows and will be with strangers. This alone will be so stressful for him


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

We got him he's soo tiny he's like a pound at most I would be shocked if he got to 3 pounds as an adult. Yes he will be going to concerts he'll most likely stay backstage with my mom while she's working and play with the entertainers. They also have ear muffs for dogs.


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

Well here's a quick picture I took of him during bed time. He's an amazing puppy L.A did not bother him at all he handled the noise and people like a pro. He's such a calm puppy we went to dinner and he just sat in my lap people came up to pet him and he just relaxed and looked around. He slept through the whole night no problem he loves cuddles and being held so I didn't know if he would get upset sleeping in a bed on the floor but nope not one cry he went straight to sleep. He's soo tiny I gave him a bath this morning his body is literally the same size as a 12oz. Soda can he fits in 1 of my hands. I did check his teeth when I first saw him he has all of his teeth and a perfect scissor bite. He is just so amazing I love him already and we'll probably be going back to his breeder later for a female she knows what we want and the size we like so if she gets a girl his size or close too it we're first to be called.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Dream Brandy said:


> There's no preparing him for the type of traveling he'll be doing with my mom to work then all the action that will be going on when he gets there. We just have to throw him in no matter how busy this detour trip is it'll be no comparison to the football games, soccer games, basketball games, and concerts he'll be attending on a regular basis we figured better to let him get a glimpse of what his new life will be like ASAP.


Congrats on your new family member! :aktion033:
You had mentioned going to concerts* "and concerts he'll be attending on a regular basis".* Just in case you may not already know this, _A dogs hearing is much more sensitive than ours and concerts are very loud & could actually cause pain and damage to your dogs ears._ You may want to consider sitting far, far away from the speakers or leaving him at home when you go to the concerts. We bring our dog with us and go to outdoor concerts {local free Jazz & Blues etc.} but we always sit far away so not to harm our dog. 

Also, in case you ever decide go to fireworks dogs can't take that kind of noise, it terrifies them and hurts their ears & are best left at home. Our dog {Maltese} comes with us shopping & other places when it's not too hot out & I always carry a thermometer to see what the temp is wherever we are. Vet says anything above 80 is too hot for a dog & it is always even hotter in the direct sun. Cars get to be way over and above the outside temp in a matter of moments & a dog could die very quickly.

So much stuff to know & think about with our little ones but they're worth it! By the way I chose 'Baby' as my boys name because I knew he would be like our own child. Good luck!


----------



## Dream Brandy (Aug 20, 2017)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Dream Brandy said:
> 
> 
> > There's no preparing him for the type of traveling he'll be doing with my mom to work then all the action that will be going on when he gets there. We just have to throw him in no matter how busy this detour trip is it'll be no comparison to the football games, soccer games, basketball games, and concerts he'll be attending on a regular basis we figured better to let him get a glimpse of what his new life will be like ASAP.
> ...


 yes he goes to concerts but my mom works at the concerts with the entertainers they're not there to listen to music he's back stage with my mom and usually playing with someone. I'm in California so it's hot a lot but it's very dog friendly he's been everywhere with us he doesn't get left at home ever he's either with me or traveling with my mom he spent the weekend in SF with my mom he made a lot of friends and took a ton of selfies with people.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Dream Brandy said:


> yes he goes to concerts but my mom works at the concerts with the entertainers they're not there to listen to music he's back stage with my mom and usually playing with someone. I'm in California so it's hot a lot but it's very dog friendly he's been everywhere with us he doesn't get left at home ever he's either with me or traveling with my mom he spent the weekend in SF with my mom he made a lot of friends and took a ton of selfies with people.


Dream Brandy,

Glad to hear that your pup won't be near the loud music! I didn't mean to sound preatchy at all --I just worry about animals even if they aren't mine & try to share what I've learned out of a desire to protect & share info. A lot of pet parents mean well but some just haven't learned yet what a dog needs. I certainly don't know it all that's for sure, but I like to share what I do know. what I say is only my opinion to take or leave of course. 

Your pup sounds like it's in good hands! What a lucky pup making so many friends. Sounds like fun what your Mom does & fun for you too. I have been to many, many arena & small club rock concerts over the years and still go from time to time {but without my dog though}. Glad Cali is more dog friendly probably than it is around here. I live in New Jersey right outside of Manhattan & most restaurants and any place that serves food won't let me in with my dog even though he is small & friendly. I think by law because of the health department they can't allow it or something. But we bring Baby everywhere we can & he loves it. Meeting new people is his favorite thing next to cuddling with us. Sounds like you have one very lucky dog and are lucky to have him!:chili:


----------

